# Coakley and Cape Wind Profit at Consumer's Expense



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*COAKLEY AND CAPE WIND PROFIT AT CONSUMER'S EXPENSE*​
Worcester -- Less than a year ago, Jim Gordon, the President of Cape Wind Associates, made the maximum donation of $4,800 to Martha Coakley's political committee.[1] Jim Gordon stands to personally profit greatly from Coakley's continued political power.

Martha Coakley personally approved steep rates for Cape Wind, which the public is now learning will cost the people of Massachusetts tremendously. As the Boston Herald reported, Massachusetts families and businesses will be "whacked" by the new job-crushing rates.[2]

Jim McKenna for Attorney General Communications Director Laura Rigas said, "Martha Coakley should protect the consumers, not her own political career. This deal seems a lot like Caritas Christi, where Martha has taken significant amounts of money from her political patrons, only to seemingly turn around and use her power to pay them back."

Also, according to the _Boston Herald_:

How will these rates affect you?​

For a small "Mom & Pop" business - an extra $1,200 a year in electric bills.
A typical supermarket - an extra $6,000 a year in electric bills.
A medium-sized hospital - an extra $30,000 a year in electric bills.
A large industrial business, many of which are struggling to survive in these tough economic times - a whopping $114,000 a year in electric bills.
Jim McKenna, Republican candidate for Attorney General, said, "Cape Wind Associates is hurting consumers, and Martha Coakley is another one of their guardians. I will protect the people's interests above all else, and I will be an impartial enforcer of the law."

*Sources:*

[1] http://www.opensecrets.org/indivs/s...kley&all=Y&sort=N&capcode=p9s7v&submit=Submit

[2] http://www.bostonherald.com/business/general/view.bg?articleid=1286305​
More...


----------

